# Small Riviera Contracts



## TravelTime (Jul 1, 2019)

I just added on a 50 point Riviera contract and am using it to bank and borrow with my current 2019 usage year for a 2020 reservation (i.e. I can bank 2019, use 2020 and borrow 2021 for a 2020 reservation of up to 150 points). I know Tuggers are predicting a big loss in resale value for Riviera under the new rules where resale does not allow exchanging into legacy resorts. This is why I bought a small contract so if/when I sell I don’t take a beating. IN the meantime, there is no downside to me as a DVC member since I can use it for all resorts past and future. I wanted a contract specifically for Riviera so I can book at 11 months. I am guessing some other people may want that too and future resale buyers may buy Riviera either to book at 11 months or because they end up loving Riviera. For couples and singles, the studios there are a great value. Riviera is near Epcot and will likely fill up during the festivals in spring and fall. Anyone else buy Riviera yet or thinking of adding on? What is the smallest resale amount allowed for new buyers?


----------



## littlestar (Jul 2, 2019)

We are thinking about cutting our Disney exposure way down. Probably no more than 1 trip a year and maybe less.  With all the price increases and restrictions on the new DVC resorts, we would rather go back to Hawaii or visit mountain states.


----------



## kanerf (Jul 2, 2019)

I also bought a 50 point add-on.  I think the minimum for new buyers is 100 points, but it may be more.  Riviera is expensive point-wise though.  Looking forward to buying some resale there later on, having cemented my 11 month reservation priority.  I too, think it will be a great place to be after it is completed and the Skyliner is up and running.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 7, 2019)

kanerf said:


> I also bought a 50 point add-on.  I think the minimum for new buyers is 100 points, but it may be more.  Riviera is expensive point-wise though.  Looking forward to buying some resale there later on, having cemented my 11 month reservation priority.  I too, think it will be a great place to be after it is completed and the Skyliner is up and running.


What does 50 points get you?  Would never go for a full week. Not a DVC member, I’d most like do 3-4 nights Disney then stay at a universal property 2 nights at most. Or maybe a few last min long weekend trips.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 7, 2019)

CPNY said:


> What does 50 points get you?  Would never go for a full week. Not a DVC member, I’d most like do 3-4 nights Disney then stay at a universal property 2 nights at most. Or maybe a few last min long weekend trips.


There is a nifty 3rd party "point calculator" at David's Vacation Rentals: https://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp
Play with some dates and select [Show Point Amount] to see how many points are required by resort and room type.  Have fun!


----------



## CPNY (Jul 7, 2019)

rhonda said:


> There is a nifty 3rd party "point calculator" at David's Vacation Rentals: https://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp
> Play with some dates and select [Show Point Amount] to see how many points are required by resort and room type.  Have fun!


Crappola, I’m gonna get sucked in aren’t I? Lol. I do love food and wine festival lol


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2019)

CPNY said:


> What does 50 points get you?  Would never go for a full week. Not a DVC member, I’d most like do 3-4 nights Disney then stay at a universal property 2 nights at most. Or maybe a few last min long weekend trips.



50 points gets you 150 points banked and borrowed with 11 month booking advantage. In low season, when I like to travel (no kids) you get a week+ in a studio or 5 week nights in a 1 bedroom. I tend to do split stays with VGF or AK so it might be more than I need for a 1:3 year stay. I can also supplement this at 7 months with my many other points to add on 2 days or go in a different season.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 8, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> 50 points gets you 150 points banked and borrowed with 11 month booking advantage. In low season, when I like to travel (no kids) you get a week+ in a studio or 5 week nights in a 1 bedroom. I tend to do split stays with VGF or AK so it might be more than I need for a 1:3 year stay. I can also supplement this at 7 months with my many other points to add on 2 days or go in a different season.


Where do you own in Vistana? Guess I’m just trying to figure out where I should start if I picked up a DVC. I read about resale not being able to go into legacy resorts? Guess I need to do more digging on the restrictions. Wouldn’t need any other resorts like Aulani since I own Vistana and can go to Westin in Maui.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2019)

I own at WKOVRN and Princeville.

Animal Kingdom is my favorite DVC resort, followed by Aulani. Ironically, Most of my DVC points at the VGF, VGC and Aulani. Just 40 at AK because everyone told me it was too far away from MK and this is exactly why I love AK. I should listen to my heart sometimes and not to TUG and sales people.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2019)

There are only 5 manadatory resorts in Vistana so I recommend starting there


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 8, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I’d most like do 3-4 nights Disney then stay at a universal property 2 nights at most. Or maybe a few last min long weekend trips.





CPNY said:


> Lol. I do love food and wine festival lol


If you would rarely plan a Disney stay more than 7 months out anyway, consider the home resort advantage negligible. The annual dues per point will matter more for members who don't plan well in advance.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 9, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> If you would rarely plan a Disney stay more than 7 months out anyway, consider the home resort advantage negligible. The annual dues per point will matter more for members who don't plan well in advance.



So if I don’t plan far enough in advance what does that mean? Will I be able to book other resorts if I buy resale? Should I just stick with buying a Vistana property?


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 10, 2019)

CPNY, it depends on when you travel, whether you plan far enough ahead, and whether you care which DVC resort you get. Food & Wine Festival is popular with DVCers so those who have points at the Epcot area resorts book their home resorts early and you'd need to book early as well in order to stay at your home resort. But if you tend to plan fewer than 7 months ahead for holiday weekends and the most popular times/events/resorts, you may find little or no availability at the most popular resorts by the time you look. At 7 months out, all DVC members points from all DVC home resorts may be used to reserve stays at any DVC resort, so they book fast at popular times.

Ex., trying to reserve a popular resort at a popular time, like BWV or BCV during Food & Wine, is nearly impossible at 5 months out, even if you points are based there. The home resort advantage no longer exists at 7 months out. If you don't need a home resort advantage (i.e., not planning early and don't care which DVC resort you book), then you don't need to buy points at a particular home resort. In that situation, it makes more sense to get a good deal on a resale at a DVC resort with lowest maint fees.

Offsite is far more affordable (especially the purchase price) but does not have the onsite perks. We are happy staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (offsite) for variable lengths-of-stay with our resale Wyndham points from NC & TN home resorts. Not all offsite options offer short stays with points. Not sure how easy it is to get a short stay at Vistana. If you consistently want short stays onsite, DVC is the only purchase option... or you may rent points or a room through Disney with a promo discount. We occasionally exchange into a 1BR at DVC Saratoga Springs for a week. This is not possible if your home resort is a week at Vistana nearby since there's a block on RCI exchanges into DVC from outside resorts in the same region.


----------



## kanerf (Jul 10, 2019)

To add to my new 50 pointer at Riviera, I just picked up a 67 point resale at Boardwalk.  This will give me a good week during Food&Wine where I can walk, float, or ride into Epcot.

For those worried about having too many DVC points, remember they are the easiest thing in the world to rent out and usually cover your maintenance costs plus a bit more.  Usually around $13 a point.


----------



## kanerf (Jul 10, 2019)

CPNY said:


> What does 50 points get you?  Would never go for a full week. Not a DVC member, I’d most like do 3-4 nights Disney then stay at a universal property 2 nights at most. Or maybe a few last min long weekend trips.



Like I said earlier, Riviera is kind of expensive, so 50 points will only get you 3 or 4 nights in a Studio except in the highest seasons.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 10, 2019)

kanerf said:


> Like I said earlier, Riviera is kind of expensive, so 50 points will only get you 3 or 4 nights in a Studio except in the highest seasons.


What about other resorts?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 10, 2019)

CPNY said:


> What about other resorts?



Here’s the link to an easy to use points calculator from David’s DVC Rentals. You put in your dates and villa size and can calculate the cost in points or $ to rent via David’s. It’s the easiest way for you to explore how much 50 points would get you at the various resorts. Be aware though that from September to mid-January, studios book up extremely fast so need to be booked at 11 months (some, like BWV standard view and AKL value studios, are gone in 5 minutes after the window opens).

https://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp


----------



## CPNY (Jul 10, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Here’s the link to an easy to use points calculator from David’s DVC Rentals. You put in your dates and villa size and can calculate the cost in points or $ to rent via David’s. It’s the easiest way for you to explore how much 50 points would get you at the various resorts. Be aware though that from September to mid-January, studios book up extremely fast so need to be booked at 11 months (some, like BWV standard view and AKL value studios, are gone in 5 minutes after the window opens).
> 
> https://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp


Wow! Sept to mid Jan? Sounds like all the retired snowbirds like their small studios lol. I know that would be my plan when I retire lol.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 10, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Here’s the link to an easy to use points calculator from David’s DVC Rentals. You put in your dates and villa size and can calculate the cost in points or $ to rent via David’s. It’s the easiest way for you to explore how much 50 points would get you at the various resorts. Be aware though that from September to mid-January, studios book up extremely fast so need to be booked at 11 months (some, like BWV standard view and AKL value studios, are gone in 5 minutes after the window opens).
> 
> https://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp



Thanks! By looking at it, the one or two trips I would take for less than a week it’s prob better to rent than buy in. Especially since I would split between a DVC and a Universal hotel on site.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 10, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> CPNY, it depends on when you travel, whether you plan far enough ahead, and whether you care which DVC resort you get. Food & Wine Festival is popular with DVCers so those who have points at the Epcot area resorts book their home resorts early and you'd need to book early as well in order to stay at your home resort. But if you tend to plan fewer than 7 months ahead for holiday weekends and the most popular times/events/resorts, you may find little or no availability at the most popular resorts by the time you look. At 7 months out, all DVC members points from all DVC home resorts may be used to reserve stays at any DVC resort, so they book fast at popular times.
> 
> Ex., trying to reserve a popular resort at a popular time, like BWV or BCV during Food & Wine, is nearly impossible at 5 months out, even if you points are based there. The home resort advantage no longer exists at 7 months out. If you don't need a home resort advantage (i.e., not planning early and don't care which DVC resort you book), then you don't need to buy points at a particular home resort. In that situation, it makes more sense to get a good deal on a resale at a DVC resort with lowest maint fees.
> 
> Offsite is far more affordable (especially the purchase price) but does not have the onsite perks. We are happy staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (offsite) for variable lengths-of-stay with our resale Wyndham points from NC & TN home resorts. Not all offsite options offer short stays with points. Not sure how easy it is to get a short stay at Vistana. If you consistently want short stays onsite, DVC is the only purchase option... or you may rent points or a room through Disney with a promo discount. We occasionally exchange into a 1BR at DVC Saratoga Springs for a week. This is not possible if your home resort is a week at Vistana nearby since there's a block on RCI exchanges into DVC from outside resorts in the same region.



I am planning to go to Food & Wine Festival in 2020 with an Adults only travel group. I will need the small Riviera contract to reserve at 11 months and not have to stress about it. I will probably do 4-5N in a 1 BR at Riviera and 3-5N at VGF. I am owners at both.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 10, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Wow! Sept to mid Jan? Sounds like all the retired snowbirds like their small studios lol. I know that would be my plan when I retire lol.



Maybe not snowbirds who are there for a long stretch - more like DVC owners who are attracted by the lower points cost for that time of year along with F&W Festival, Halloween and Christmas parties, cooler weather, etc.!



CPNY said:


> Thanks! By looking at it, the one or two trips I would take for less than a week it’s prob better to rent than buy in. Especially since I would split between a DVC and a Universal hotel on site.



Glad to have helped!


----------



## CPNY (Jul 10, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Maybe not snowbirds who are there for a long stretch - more like DVC owners who are attracted by the lower points cost for that time of year along with F&W Festival, Halloween and Christmas parties, cooler weather, etc.!
> 
> Ohhh yeah lol. Forgot about those wonderful times of year. Love F&W.


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2019)

Unless one can book at least 7 months out routinely, buying DVC doesn't make sense.  Even then getting something, esp studios, can be a challenge any time of year nowadays.  1 BR are the easiest to reserve.


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 1, 2019)

We also added on.  Two 100 point contracts...easier to sell if need be.  We sold a 50 pt BoardWalk Contract (for $151/pt) and a 130 point SSR contract, which helped pay for our new points.  We still have plenty of BW points and BLT points.  We got a pretty good deal too....can't remember off the top of my head.  Can't wait to stay there, it's going to be awesome.  I won't outlive this contract, so it will be our legacy to leave to the kids.


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner (Aug 1, 2019)

nomoretslt said:


> We also added on.  Two 100 point contracts...easier to sell if need be.  We sold a 50 pt BoardWalk Contract (for $151/pt) and a 130 point SSR contract, which helped pay for our new points.  We still have plenty of BW points and BLT points.  We got a pretty good deal too....can't remember off the top of my head.  Can't wait to stay there, it's going to be awesome.  I won't outlive this contract, so it will be our legacy to leave to the kids.



Congrats and hope you enjoy the new points. Let us know your thoughts after your first stay.


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2019)

nomoretslt said:


> We also added on.  Two 100 point contracts...easier to sell if need be.  We sold a 50 pt BoardWalk Contract (for $151/pt) and a 130 point SSR contract, which helped pay for our new points.  We still have plenty of BW points and BLT points.  We got a pretty good deal too....can't remember off the top of my head.  Can't wait to stay there, it's going to be awesome.  I won't outlive this contract, so it will be our legacy to leave to the kids.


Did you pay more for closing by getting 2 100 pt accounts over 1 200?


----------



## frank808 (Aug 2, 2019)

Dean said:


> Did you pay more for closing by getting 2 100 pt accounts over 1 200?


Not the OP but here is my experience.

DVC started charging more about 6 or so years ago.  When we bought our VGC contracts we broke them into 50 pointers and there was no closing costs.  When we bought into Aulani we were charged for closing costs and it was the same for one or multiple contracts.  With VGF DVC started charging more if you wanted two 50 pointers instead of one 100 pointer.  It was not a lot more from what I remember.  IIRC it was about $25-$30 more per contract back then.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2019)

frank808 said:


> Not the OP but here is my experience.
> 
> DVC started charging more about 6 or so years ago.  When we bought our VGC contracts we broke them into 50 pointers and there was no closing costs.  When we bought into Aulani we were charged for closing costs and it was the same for one or multiple contracts.  With VGF DVC started charging more if you wanted two 50 pointers instead of one 100 pointer.  It was not a lot more from what I remember.  IIRC it was about $25-$30 more per contract back then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That was my information as well but wanted to check it out for current real time info.  Thanks Frank.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> CPNY, it depends on when you travel, whether you plan far enough ahead, and whether you care which DVC resort you get. Food & Wine Festival is popular with DVCers so those who have points at the Epcot area resorts book their home resorts early and you'd need to book early as well in order to stay at your home resort. But if you tend to plan fewer than 7 months ahead for holiday weekends and the most popular times/events/resorts, you may find little or no availability at the most popular resorts by the time you look. At 7 months out, all DVC members points from all DVC home resorts may be used to reserve stays at any DVC resort, so they book fast at popular times.
> 
> Ex., trying to reserve a popular resort at a popular time, like BWV or BCV during Food & Wine, is nearly impossible at 5 months out, even if you points are based there. The home resort advantage no longer exists at 7 months out. If you don't need a home resort advantage (i.e., not planning early and don't care which DVC resort you book), then you don't need to buy points at a particular home resort. In that situation, it makes more sense to get a good deal on a resale at a DVC resort with lowest maint fees.
> 
> Offsite is far more affordable (especially the purchase price) but does not have the onsite perks. We are happy staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (offsite) for variable lengths-of-stay with our resale Wyndham points from NC & TN home resorts. Not all offsite options offer short stays with points. Not sure how easy it is to get a short stay at Vistana. If you consistently want short stays onsite, DVC is the only purchase option... or you may rent points or a room through Disney with a promo discount. We occasionally exchange into a 1BR at DVC Saratoga Springs for a week. This is not possible if your home resort is a week at Vistana nearby since there's a block on RCI exchanges into DVC from outside resorts in the same region.


It’s super easy to get short stays in vistana, I wouldn’t use the star options at my home resort in vistana when I can easily pick up II getaways for a few hundred bucks in a 2 bedroom. I was thinking of DVC for occasional trips and the advantage of booking fast passes. How far in advance can you book a fast pass as a DVC member?


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2019)

It looks like DVC has some pretty stiff restrictions on resales compared to other resorts. I thought MVC and VSE had a lot of resale restrictions with having to buy more to re enroll or retro resale weeks into the network. The DVC site really lists some heft restrictions. So buying at riviera resale, those points will only be able to be used in riviera and any resale on other resorts purchased after riviera opens will not be able to trade into riviera? Did I read that right? Which park is riviera closest?

Seeing if buying DVC may be an option. Ultimately fast pass booking is a huge draw, do owners get preferential timeframe vs Disney hotel and non hotel guests? If so Does that apply if i rent points instead of buy?


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2019)

CPNY said:


> It looks like DVC has some pretty stiff restrictions on resales compared to other resorts. I thought MVC and VSE had a lot of resale restrictions with having to buy more to re enroll or retro resale weeks into the network. The DVC site really lists some heft restrictions. So buying at riviera resale, those points will only be able to be used in riviera and any resale on other resorts purchased after riviera opens will not be able to trade into riviera? Did I read that right? Which park is riviera closest?
> 
> Seeing if buying DVC may be an option. Ultimately fast pass booking is a huge draw, do owners get preferential timeframe vs Disney hotel and non hotel guests? If so Does that apply if i rent points instead of buy?


That's correct, as I understand it resales for those previous resorts will not be able to reserve at Riviera going forward starting Jan of this year.  The 2 previous sets of restrictions are were that you can't use for cash type reservations like Concierge Collection, Disney Collection (DCL, Disney hotels) and ABD which was really a blessing to the membership.  The next set limited the non contractual perks like discounts.  Presumably this same restriction will apply to each new resort and resales at Riviera and any new resorts will ONLY be able to be used at that resort and possibly with RCI.  It'll require some adjustment but I don't think it'll be a big deal overall and I doubt it'll have a large affect on Riviera or other resales but it likely will have some.  Riviera is closest to Hollywood Studios and will be connected to DHS & EPCOT by the New Disney Skyliner.  

No discount with Disney for hotels and no preferential treatment other than some of the perks are location based whether using points or not such as the lounge at BLT and the various discounts.  You get the same booking window on fast passes as any other onsite guest but this appears to be an evolving issue.  So if you rent a reservation and it's in your name you can add it to your MDE account and as long as you also have tickets/passes that cover that time, make FP selections.  The same is true if you trade in through RCI as most of my stays have been the last 19 years even though we own.  

DVC is expensive but it's worth it for some.  Basically those that can plan ahead and feel staying on property is worth more are the ones where it makes sense.  IF DVC makes sense then the question is whether it's worth paying for the perks by buying retail, usually it isn't but it can vary by number of people in the family and frequency of the trips.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2019)

Dean said:


> That's correct, as I understand it resales for those previous resorts will not be able to reserve at Riviera going forward starting Jan of this year.  The 2 previous sets of restrictions are were that you can't use for cash type reservations like Concierge Collection, Disney Collection (DCL, Disney hotels) and ABD which was really a blessing to the membership.  The next set limited the non contractual perks like discounts.  Presumably this same restriction will apply to each new resort and resales at Riviera and any new resorts will ONLY be able to be used at that resort and possibly with RCI.  It'll require some adjustment but I don't think it'll be a big deal overall and I doubt it'll have a large affect on Riviera or other resales but it likely will have some.  Riviera is closest to Hollywood Studios and will be connected to DHS & EPCOT by the New Disney Skyliner.
> 
> No discount with Disney for hotels and no preferential treatment other than some of the perks are location based whether using points or not such as the lounge at BLT and the various discounts.  You get the same booking window on fast passes as any other onsite guest but this appears to be an evolving issue.  So if you rent a reservation and it's in your name you can add it to your MDE account and as long as you also have tickets/passes that cover that time, make FP selections.  The same is true if you trade in through RCI as most of my stays have been the last 19 years even though we own.
> 
> DVC is expensive but it's worth it for some.  Basically those that can plan ahead and feel staying on property is worth more are the ones where it makes sense.  IF DVC makes sense then the question is whether it's worth paying for the perks by buying retail, usually it isn't but it can vary by number of people in the family and frequency of the trips.


I thought the sales rep I met with 2 years back said you can book fast passes 12 mo out. Maybe that was a concierge level? That would make it worth it to stay on property. I tend to split my Orlando trips into Disney and at least 2 days in universal, so staying off property as been fine as well


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I thought the sales rep I met with 2 years back said you can book fast passes 12 mo out. Maybe that was a concierge level? That would make it worth it to stay on property. I tend to split my Orlando trips into Disney and at least 2 days in universal, so staying off property as been fine as well


 I know there are some special options available to concierge’s but I’m not aware that they get fast passes in general that early. Traditionally it’s 60 days out if you’re staying on property and you can make up to Three. Once one gets to the time, you can get another.  I know there’s been some talk lately about paid fast passes but I’m not sure where that stands.  Overall we prefer staying on property but like you we are happy off property as well.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2019)

Dean said:


> I know there are some special options available to concierge’s but I’m not aware that they get fast passes in general that early. Traditionally it’s 60 days out if you’re staying on property and you can make up to Three. Once one gets to the time, you can get another.  I know there’s been some talk lately about paid fast passes but I’m not sure where that stands.  Overall we prefer staying on property but like you we are happy off property as well.


Hmm, on property at riviera might be a good option if it’s close to Epcot and DHS two of my favs. Well animal kingdom is now a huge favorite since my first visit. Was very surprised at how much I enjoyed that park. It rained the whole time and it felt like it added to the ambiance.


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes, we had to pay $450 for each contract for closing costs.  We had also re-deeded one of our small BLT contracts so our son could be on it and receive all DVC benefits.  You can re-deed as long as the person is an immediate family member.


----------



## Dean (Aug 3, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Hmm, on property at riviera might be a good option if it’s close to Epcot and DHS two of my favs. Well animal kingdom is now a huge favorite since my first visit. Was very surprised at how much I enjoyed that park. It rained the whole time and it felt like it added to the ambiance.


DVC is a pricey but flexible program and makes sense if mainly using for the park locations, can plan ahead like 11 months, pay cash and value to option enough.  To qualify for the perks you'll need to buy 75 pts retail but since those perks are not guaranteed, one would need to make up the price difference between that and resale in just a few years to have it make sense.  It takes quite a few park pass discounts to do so.  But some can, esp for the Gold passes assuming they're not FL resident's anyway (owning a timeshare doesn't qualify).  Since you have other timeshare options you could just buy enough for an occasional stay or even just a short stay combined with off property.  You don't necessarily need to own at a resort to stay there but some are more difficult to reserve than others with studios being the most difficult and 1 BR the easiest but most expensive.  They also have started selling fixed weeks and event weeks (like the Princess Half Marathon).  These are good options for many with specific wants/needs as it locks in a time or event and you can take points instead anytime you want up until 60 days out.  But it is more expensive.  You basically buy 110% of the points for that week and normally you forego both the discount specials and the ability to do multiple contracts to get to the total needed.  But if you take points you get the full points total you buy (110%).  Fixed weeks are always Sun-Sun but I think the event weeks are different.


----------



## Dean (Aug 3, 2019)

nomoretslt said:


> Yes, we had to pay $450 for each contract for closing costs.  We had also re-deeded one of our small BLT contracts so our son could be on it and receive all DVC benefits.  You can re-deed as long as the person is an immediate family member.


Thanks, that's wha I thought but it's more than it was a couple of years ago. They sure have evolved in this area over the years going from no closing costs at all to one lower closing amount for all bought together to full price for each one.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 3, 2019)

Dean said:


> DVC is a pricey but flexible program and makes sense if mainly using for the park locations, can plan ahead like 11 months, pay cash and value to option enough.  To qualify for the perks you'll need to buy 75 pts retail but since those perks are not guaranteed, one would need to make up the price difference between that and resale in just a few years to have it make sense.  It takes quite a few park pass discounts to do so.  But some can, esp for the Gold passes assuming they're not FL resident's anyway (owning a timeshare doesn't qualify).  Since you have other timeshare options you could just buy enough for an occasional stay or even just a short stay combined with off property.  You don't necessarily need to own at a resort to stay there but some are more difficult to reserve than others with studios being the most difficult and 1 BR the easiest but most expensive.  They also have started selling fixed weeks and event weeks (like the Princess Half Marathon).  These are good options for many with specific wants/needs as it locks in a time or event and you can take points instead anytime you want up until 60 days out.  But it is more expensive.  You basically buy 110% of the points for that week and normally you forego both the discount specials and the ability to do multiple contracts to get to the total needed.  But if you take points you get the full points total you buy (110%).  Fixed weeks are always Sun-Sun but I think the event weeks are different.


I can say with certainty I wouldn’t be there for a full week at a time. As it is now, my brothers have been pulling the kids one or two days from school and doing a long weekend. For myself when I travel without kids it’s usually for a long weekend for food and wine. Maybe buying the expensive DVC points wouldn’t benefit me much


----------



## Dean (Aug 3, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I can say with certainty I wouldn’t be there for a full week at a time. As it is now, my brothers have been pulling the kids one or two days from school and doing a long weekend. For myself when I travel without kids it’s usually for a long weekend for food and wine. Maybe buying the expensive DVC points wouldn’t benefit me much


There are other ways to stay at Disney without buying DVC.  One can do exchanges often cheaper even if wasting part of the time, you can rent privately or you can stay using codes.  Weekends are more expensive but historically there difference was far more than it is now.  A number of years ago they did a reallocation which made the weekends a LOT less than they were before.  Some think, myself included, that they swung the pendulum too far the other way and they will swing it back at some points.  Just a risk to be aware of.  Plus often people staying this way don't reserve a full 11 months out day one making some options unworkable.  One option is just to buy a lower amount of points at say SSR or BLT (2 cheapest long term) and stay a few days here and there.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 10, 2019)

Dean said:


> There are other ways to stay at Disney without buying DVC.  One can do exchanges often cheaper even if wasting part of the time, you can rent privately or you can stay using codes.  Weekends are more expensive but historically there difference was far more than it is now.  A number of years ago they did a reallocation which made the weekends a LOT less than they were before.  Some think, myself included, that they swung the pendulum too far the other way and they will swing it back at some points.  Just a risk to be aware of.  Plus often people staying this way don't reserve a full 11 months out day one making some options unworkable.  One option is just to buy a lower amount of points at say SSR or BLT (2 cheapest long term) and stay a few days here and there.


DVC exchanges in RCI correct? Is it hard to get a availability with say a MVC or vistana ownership?


----------



## frank808 (Aug 10, 2019)

CPNY said:


> DVC exchanges in RCI correct? Is it hard to get a availability with say a MVC or vistana ownership?


Most Marriott and vistana trade in Interval.  Some are dual affiliated but those are the older resorts.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Aug 10, 2019)

frank808 said:


> Most Marriott and vistana trade in Interval.  Some are dual affiliated but those are the older resorts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What would be a good unit to own in interval to exchange for a DVC?


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> DVC exchanges in RCI correct? Is it hard to get a availability with say a MVC or vistana ownership?


It's been about a year since I've looked much as we've taken a brake.  Historically it hasn't been difficult if you're flexible but the last few years it's been almost all 1 BR units at SSR plus they charge an extra $190 fee on top of the exchange fee, for each exchange.  They also haves a regional block which normally doesn't apply to points systems even if you're ownership is in Orlando but it would for fixed week deposits so you'd need a points system that trades with RCI.  In your situation if a SSR 1BR works for you having other options, it's likely the best to just exchange in when you can.  While we own, most of our stays the last 18-19 years have been on exchanges though they were with II back then.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> It's been about a year since I've looked much as we've taken a brake.  Historically it hasn't been difficult if you're flexible but the last few years it's been almost all 1 BR units at SSR plus they charge an extra $190 fee on top of the exchange fee, for each exchange.  They also haves a regional block which normally doesn't apply to points systems even if you're ownership is in Orlando but it would for fixed week deposits so you'd need a points system that trades with RCI.  In your situation if a SSR 1BR works for you having other options, it's likely the best to just exchange in when you can.  While we own, most of our stays the last 18-19 years have been on exchanges though they were with II back then.


Thanks! I’m currently with II but would pick up an RCI trader in another program if the DVC Availability would be there. I just can’t justify owning DVC at the moment, especially since my Orlando/Disney trips are split between WDW and Universal 

Riviera is the first resort to appeal to me and wouldn’t care much about staying at other resorts. I like the skyway to Epcot and HS. I guess I’ll wait and see what ROFR looks like on those resales. Although I’m sure DVC will scoop them back up to sell at full price.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Thanks! I’m currently with II but would pick up an RCI trader in another program if the DVC Availability would be there. I just can’t justify owning DVC at the moment, especially since my Orlando/Disney trips are split between WDW and Universal
> 
> Riviera is the first resort to appeal to me and wouldn’t care much about staying at other resorts. I like the skyway to Epcot and HS. I guess I’ll wait and see what ROFR looks like on those resales. Although I’m sure DVC will scoop them back up to sell at full price.


I personally don't think there will be the fire sale for Riviera as much as some do with the restrictions but we'll have to see.  Certainly either buying now retail preconstruction or waiting a couple of years to see would seem to be the 2 best approaches.  It's hard to know availability owning say SSR and using the 7 month window.  You might look for a DVC members who doesn't have a lot of other options and work out a trade alliance.  I've seen a lot of people ask about it but few be able to make it work but it can be an option for some.  Unfortunately it's fairly unusual for both sides to be on the same page and to plan ahead sufficiently.  Either the DVC member wants to get a premium but not return the same value or the non DVC members wants to trade "like for like" when it comes to unit size and the like when the value is not similar.  Certainly a week in a 2 BR at DVC is worth more than the same week at say a Marriott or Vistana option for Orlando but for Maui or Paradise Island, it might be a more fair trade.  The person going first in such a trade has the upper hand regardless of "value".


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> I personally don't think there will be the fire sale for Riviera as much as some do with the restrictions but we'll have to see.  Certainly either buying now retail preconstruction or waiting a couple of years to see would seem to be the 2 best approaches.  It's hard to know availability owning say SSR and using the 7 month window.  You might look for a DVC members who doesn't have a lot of other options and work out a trade alliance.  I've seen a lot of people ask about it but few be able to make it work but it can be an option for some.  Unfortunately it's fairly unusual for both sides to be on the same page and to plan ahead sufficiently.  Either the DVC member wants to get a premium but not return the same value or the non DVC members wants to trade "like for like" when it comes to unit size and the like when the value is not similar.  Certainly a week in a 2 BR at DVC is worth more than the same week at say a Marriott or Vistana option for Orlando but for Maui or Paradise Island, it might be a more fair trade.  The person going first in such a trade has the upper hand regardless of "value".


You just reminded me. A guy I work with sporadically owns DVC and has offered trading his DVC or my Harborside at Atlantis so I should just revist that since i own plenty of star options since my resale purchased the past few weeks!

I would never expect more for less. I’d prob break it down to a maint fee aspect/location and resort quality to make a trade. Luckily with star options, I can book those Westin resorts and make it worthwhile, every now and then then


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> You just reminded me. A guy I work with sporadically owns DVC and has offered trading his DVC or my Harborside at Atlantis so I should just revist that since i own plenty of star options since my resale purchased the past few weeks!
> 
> I would never expect more for less. I’d prob break it down to a maint fee aspect/location and resort quality to make a trade. Luckily with star options, I can book those Westin resorts and make it worthwhile, every now and then then


It's not that you'd expect more for less but sometimes the sense of value varies quite a bit.  OTOH there are those looking for bargains and to take advantage.  People you know, or develop an ongoing relationship with, are always the best bets for this type of thing.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> It's not that you'd expect more for less but sometimes the sense of value varies quite a bit.  OTOH there are those looking for bargains and to take advantage.  People you know, or develop an ongoing relationship with, are always the best bets for this type of thing.


Very true. I try to make it fair for all. With that being said I expect the same in return.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Very true. I try to make it fair for all. With that being said I expect the same in return.


I'm the same but not everyone is and in many cases it comes down to philosophy.  Over the years timeshares have been touted as like for like, pay your exchange fee and get whatever.  Obviously it's not really true but that's been the line and philosophy over the years.  I can see both sides and it does depend on specifics.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> I'm the same but not everyone is and in many cases it comes down to philosophy.  Over the years timeshares have been touted as like for like, pay your exchange fee and get whatever.  Obviously it's not really true but that's been the line and philosophy over the years.  I can see both sides and it does depend on specifics.


I agree. The 1 for 1 philosophy doesn’t work anymore. Especially with all of the different types of ownerships and how
Costly many of them are. I’m not giving up a 2 bedroom Harborside for a 2 bedroom blue green in Tennessee somewhere. A 2 bedroom Harborside for a 1 or 2 bedroom DVC is worth it. I guess it’s all subjective when you’re making trades between owners. Everyone values what they own high. After all, they wouldn't have bought in I’d they didn’t believe in the product. So it’s settled..... you’re 3 bedroom grand villa lake view in grand Floridian for my studio in westgate orlando. That’s fair. Lol except I don’t own westgate


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I agree. The 1 for 1 philosophy doesn’t work anymore. Especially with all of the different types of ownerships and how
> Costly many of them are. I’m not giving up a 2 bedroom Harborside for a 2 bedroom blue green in Tennessee somewhere. A 2 bedroom Harborside for a 1 or 2 bedroom DVC is worth it. I guess it’s all subjective when you’re making trades between owners. Everyone values what they own high. After all, they wouldn't have bought in I’d they didn’t believe in the product. So it’s settled..... you’re 3 bedroom grand villa lake view in grand Floridian for my studio in westgate orlando. That’s fair. Lol except I don’t own westgate


As long as I can forward the phone calls to you and you’ll actually Answer them we should be good. LOL


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> As long as I can forward the phone calls to you and you’ll actually Answer them we should be good. LOL


That works for me.


----------

